# Camping in Nebraska at Sherman Reservoir Loop City



## Colorado-Camping (Jul 22, 2018)

Sherman is known for it's great fishing and hunting. There are over 2,845 acres of lake water here. They have cabin rentals that are equipped with fridges and stoves. For those of you who own RV's, campers, or travel trailers they have camping spots. These spots are tight and can be quite hard to get in and out of but it is still one of my favorite places to visit. 
The sites each have water and electric hook ups for $20 plus tax per night. 

Trade Winds Marina is a full service marina offering food, snacks, drinks, and fishing licences. You can rent pontoons here for half or full day rentals. 
Located approx. 3 miles east of Loup City on 790th Rd.
Take left at Sherman Dam Rd--1 mile north--take first right and follow Sherman Dam Rd. approx. 3 miles to Marina at the east end of the dam. We are approx. 45 miles north west of Grand Island on Hwy 92 or 2 1/2 hours straight west of Omaha on Hwy 92.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyjKmGOELHE[/ame]


----------

